# Lowest cost (in volume) FTA receiver.



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

What is the lowest cost FTA receiver to purchace in a volume of 15-20 for a house cable system? The receiver would need S-video and stereo audio outputs for feeding into a Blonder-Tongue RF distribution system. No other major features would be required, each receiver would be tuned to one channel, set it and forget it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Global Communications (http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2receivers.html) has the Traxis DBS-4500 at $129 each with the note "call for quantity pricing". (The DBS-3500 is cheaper, but no S-video.)

That was just my first try. I'd suggest you email or call dealers and present them with that very question. You're welcome to start at my list of online dealers (http://www.ftalist.com/ftalinks.htm), but you might be able to get a deal with a local dealer too.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

S-Video is required. Blind-scan, EPG, and high-end video conections are not needed.


----------



## SideKick2 (May 29, 2006)

I would say viewsat are much more reliable and they are going much cheaper these days if you know how to google you can find some really good prices.


----------

